# Tapatalk - another way to access AZ on your smartphone!



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

We have just installed Tapatalk on our forums. Tapatalk is a smartphone application that gives you quick and easy access to forums that have Tapatalk installed, and is available for a number of devices, including iPhone, Android, and Blackberry. 

*Note: You do NOT need to install Tapatalk to browse our forums on your mobile device!* You can simply access it the way you always do, by visiting http://www.forums.alpinezone.com from your mobile device. Tapatalk simply gives you an _option _to use the Tapatalk app to browse the forum, in addition to the standard mobile template. 

Once you download the Tapatalk application, simply search for AlpineZone and you will find us in the directory. 

Here is the information Tapatalk provides about their service: 

******************

*Tapatalk* is a forum app on the iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7 and BlackBerry. Tapatalk Forum App provides super fast on-the-go forum access to majority of the discussion forums that has activated the Tapatalk plugin.



*Showing New and Unread Thread with Avatar and Number of reply:*






*Images are thread are converted to thumbnail and allow full-screen viewing*





*Ability to see Who's Online and what they are doing:*





*Ability to search by topics and posts:*





*Ability to upload images directly from Android and iPhone!:*





*Forum Moderation support:*






Check out http://www.tapatalk.com for more information!

******************

Please give it a spin if you own a smartphone and let us know if you like the experience! Right now, we are doing this as a trial period, so your feedback is appreciated, I'm particularly interested in speed, and if you have been using the mobile site previously please give me your feedback on how this compares for you! 

One of things I really like about Tapatalk is the ability to add pictures on the fly - so next time you are on the slopes you can snap a photo with your smartphone and add it to a thread immediately. 

Some more info: 
Tapatalk mobile page

Also, for those of you with fancy Bar Code Scanners on Android, here's the QR code:


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2011)

Not that I'm hugely interested, but what about webOS support? Palm Pre Pluses are smartphones, too.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

severine said:


> Not that I'm hugely interested, but what about webOS support? Palm Pre Pluses are smartphones, too.



Well I think I jumped the gun in the OP. It says on their site: 



> Tapatalk is a forum app on the iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7, BlackBerry and Nokia.



WebOS link

WP7 Link

Blackberry Link: 


> Tapatalk for BlackBerry is currently in public beta testing. You can download it using OTA (Over-The-Air) method by entering http://tapatalk.com/bb in the BlackBerry Browser. For feature request or bug report, please submit to our community support forum.



Nokia Link


> Or direct download from your Nokia device by entering http://tapatalk.com/nokia/tapatalk.dm in Nokia web browser.



Let me know! If the feedback is good, we can keep it going, if not, I can pull it down. I personally think it's easier to use than the standard mobile site; but that's just me. Also, I've only used it on Android.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll have to check it out since it looks like you can upload images to the forum.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'll have to check it out since it looks like you can upload images to the forum.



Well that would be a huge bonus!


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2011)

$2.99 for webOS. Free version is read-only. I'll just stick with what I do now (which is view the full site anyway). Sounds interesting though...


----------



## dmc (Apr 2, 2011)

Posting with it now.  Very nice interface.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> One of things I really like about Tapatalk is the ability to add pictures on the fly - so next time you are on the slopes you can snap a photo with your smartphone and add it to a thread immediately.



This part is cool, but there really should be a free/demo version to try out. Not sure I want to pay $3 just to read the forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This part is cool, but there really should be a free/demo version to try out. Not sure I want to pay $3 just to read the forum.



Yeah, that's the only downside. The good thing is that it's totally optional, anyone can continue to use the normal mobile site just like it existed before. Options! 8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't seem to make it work on my Bb but its good to see some new features being added! :beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

I was using it all day today and yesterday and it worked really well, I really do like the ability to take photos and directly put them online.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Umm  2.96 more cents than I would like to spend (Otherwise it would be awesome)....LOL   I live by 1 rule in the app stores...."If its not for free its not for me!"


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Umm  2.96 more cents than I would like to spend (Otherwise it would be awesome)....LOL   I live by 1 rule in the app stores...."If its not for free its not for me!"



My rule as well. :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Well that would be a huge bonus!


Just use the desktop version of the browser?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there any way to enable a choice when you hit the forum with a mobile device or iPad? On my Blackberry...I like the mobile site. On the iPad though, I wish I could view the regualr site. It plops me to the mobile site every time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Is there any way to enable a choice when you hit the forum with a mobile device or iPad? On my Blackberry...I like the mobile site. On the iPad though, I wish I could view the regualr site. It plops me to the mobile site every time.



I'll see what I can figure out today.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Umm  2.96 more cents than I would like to spend (Otherwise it would be awesome)....LOL   I live by 1 rule in the app stores...."If its not for free its not for me!"



You missing out on a lot of good cheap software..


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't mind paying for stuff that is good. I've got a few paid apps on my phone... Tapatalk is one. some other apps I have paid for: 

Bedside which is what I use for an alarm clock
ROM Manager
Setting Profiles which automatically turns off my ringers when i get to work, turns on bluetooth when I'm driving, etc.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'll see what I can figure out today.



Cool, thanks. I appreciate it. 8)


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Cool, thanks. I appreciate it. 8)



A quick search this morning... apparently the mobile browser on the iPad is Safari but is identified as a mobile browser. A few recommendations said try a different browser on the iPad. 

That's probably not ideal but might provide a stop gap. I'll keep digging around.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Setting Profiles which automatically turns off my ringers when i get to work, turns on bluetooth when I'm driving, etc.


I need something like that.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 4, 2011)

dmc said:


> You missing out on a lot of good cheap software..



Not IMO....I mean really...pay 3 dollars to look at something I can see for free on my web browser..nahh. As for other apps more than likely you can find a free version and if not its not really needed


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Not IMO....I mean really...pay 3 dollars to look at something I can see for free on my web browser..nahh. As for other apps more than likely you can find a free version and if not its not really needed




IMHO - I like APPS that take me out of the crappy browser and present things nicely...


----------



## planb420 (Apr 4, 2011)

dmc said:


> IMHO - I like APPS that take me out of the crappy browser and present things nicely...




true...but last I checked they did invent computers and they do an excellent job of presenting webpages in an easy to read fashion. So I guess I have the necessary patience to wait till I get near a computer to view certain pages


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

planb420 said:


> true...but last I checked they did invent computers and they do an excellent job of presenting webpages in an easy to read fashion. So I guess I have the necessary patience to wait till I get near a computer to view certain pages



Well that's the key. Some of us don't have the patience (haha) and need to be connected at all possible times. You never know when you might miss a gem of a thread like "where do you put the poles on the lift"


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

planb420 said:


> true...but last I checked they did invent computers and they do an excellent job of presenting webpages in an easy to read fashion. So I guess I have the necessary patience to wait till I get near a computer to view certain pages



Really? wow..  I had no idea..  they invented computers... huh...  you mean those keyboards are attached to something?  And the little guys in the games are not small dwarfs living in the box??  Don't get me started on the porn...  I was way off on that... haha..

And all this time I thought all those ever increasing checks I've been getting since 1984 were for just showing up for work...  

Try working on the road - when you may not get to use one of these fancy computers and need to use your IPhone or Droid.   Apps just present data in a better format for devices.  And paid apps do more with less ads and stuff


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> A quick search this morning... apparently the mobile browser on the iPad is Safari but is identified as a mobile browser. A few recommendations said try a different browser on the iPad.
> 
> That's probably not ideal but might provide a stop gap. I'll keep digging around.



I did try a different browser, but the darn free version wouldn't let me change how it showed it up. LOL! I think it was Atomic.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't seem to get it working with my BB Torch with web browser 6.0.  It dl'd but won't work.   

Anyone else?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 4, 2011)

severine said:


> Palm Pre Pluses are smartphones, too.



Come on now.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Come on now.



good one...  haha...


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

marcski said:


> Can't seem to get it working with my BB Torch with web browser 6.0.  It dl'd but won't work.
> 
> Anyone else?



Hmmm... not sure. what kind of error did you get? 

Did you go to this URL: 

http://tapatalk.com/bb

It also says you can install it from App World... if you have it.

I'm trying to see if someone has similar issues here: 

http://tapa.tk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hmmm... not sure. what kind of error did you get?
> 
> Did you go to this URL:
> 
> ...



Yes and Yes. I tried to look at the forums too.  I couldn't find it on the appworld this morning....not sure if it would be there since its still in Beta for BB.  I will try again too... I heard about tapatalk on other forums and would love it for AZ, since IMHO, the mobile version sucks.

Oh and no error....just doesn't do anything.  Nothing happens when I search for Alpinezone or any other forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2011)

marcski said:


> Yes and Yes. I tried to look at the forums too.  I couldn't find it on the appworld this morning....not sure if it would be there since its still in Beta for BB.  I will try again too... I heard about tapatalk on other forums and would love it for AZ, since IMHO, the mobile version sucks.
> 
> Oh and no error....just doesn't do anything.  Nothing happens when I search for Alpinezone or any other forum.



I haven't had a blackberry in a while. It looks like the link downloads a .JAD file. Are you able to find that download and try installing it from there? 

I couldn't really find anything definitive this afternoon when trying to troubleshoot this, sorry!


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2011)

BeanoNYC said:


> Come on now.





dmc said:


> good one...  haha...



If they had more app support, they'd be a contender. webOS is a nice platform and I like the gestures much better than what my iPod Touch uses.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry... I was a Palm user from the beginning..  It's good stuff - they just were ahead of the curve and didn't become sexy fast enough.   My Treo was the shti..  Before anyone knew what an Iphone,BBY or Droid were...   I was doing presentations off my Palm and everything..


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Just got an email that Tapatalk now supports Blackberry and is available in the App World - find out more here: http://tapatalk.com/bb_launch.php


----------



## Glenn (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm holding off for now pending a phone upgrade in the fall. 

My buddy got the app for his Driod and says it works great.


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I've been using it on my Android, and i really like it. It is a couple bucks, but I think it's worth it, I use it on a few other forums I'm a part of as well.


----------



## Edd (Dec 3, 2011)

Is AZ still using this?  If so I'm going to give it a try on my phone.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2011)

Edd said:


> Is AZ still using this?  If so I'm going to give it a try on my phone.



Sorry edd, saw your message earlier... Definitely still using it. I use it daily!


----------



## Edd (Dec 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Sorry edd, saw your message earlier... Definitely still using it. I use it daily!



Ok. Right off the bat this is awesome.


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 5, 2011)

don;t know if this is posted anywhere but if you install the GetJar.Com Market app, they are giving away a paid copy of Tapatalk for free.

go to GetJar.com and browse the gold apps.


----------



## Edd (Dec 5, 2011)

This is soooo much better than the mobile AZ.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

Today tapatalk is 1 dollar in the amazon android app store


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> Today tapatalk is 1 dollar in the amazon android app store



They are discounting the android app and not the Apple app? Wth


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> Today tapatalk is 1 dollar in the amazon android app store



Well, that got my cheap ass to give it a shot...

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Well, that got my cheap ass to give it a shot...
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk



Who's Ally, the nanny?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Who's Ally, the nanny?



Yes, Jeff, we have a nanny that I use to post stuff on the internet.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes, Jeff, we have a nanny that I use to post stuff on the internet.



Kind of like Siri, but she is human!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Kind of like Siri, but she is human!



Exactly


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Who's Ally, the nanny?


:lol:


----------



## planb420 (Feb 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes, Jeff, we have a nanny that I use to post stuff on the internet.



almost as good as a pocket stenographer (*sp)   :roll:


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 21, 2012)

Still free on getjar.com

Sent from my Htc Incredible via tapatalk....


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2012)

Get it if your not using it!


----------



## Edd (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Nick have you successfully used Tapatalk to put pics on the forum?


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2012)

Edd said:


> Hey Nick have you successfully used Tapatalk to put pics on the forum?



Yeah, as attachments, not into the gallery itself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Apr 18, 2012)

How exactly do you do that? Trying several methods but nothing is working. I am the worst with pics on AZ.


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2012)

Edd said:


> How exactly do you do that? Trying several methods but nothing is working. I am the worst with pics on AZ.



When you are creating a post, at the bottom it says, "Submit", "Discard",and thent here are three icons, a camera, a paperclip, and a smiley face.Clicking the camera lets you upload either from your phone (a pic you already took) or from camera (take a pic on the spot). 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Nick. I had tried that but it doesn't work for me. I assume it's an iPhone issue. Damn you Apple!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm doing this from my iPhone... The second icon from the left should be the one that brings you to your phone gallery to upload a photo you've already taken.  That is strange.  My tapatalk for iPhone just had a update.. Maybe check that?


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I just tried again. I hit that icon, select the photo, and press "upload" in the upper right hand of the screen. I get a message saying "security error, user may not have permission to access this feature". 

I have an iPhone 4s that I haven't updated to 5.1 yet. What do you have Stef?

These icons are definitely part of a recent update. The old way didn't work for me either.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 5101 test


----------



## ski stef (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got the iPhone 4s as well and am running iOS 5.1 ..working for me.


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2012)

Just a thought, but you and Nick are administrators.  Is there a setting allowing you two to post pics using Tapatalk and not a typical member?  That would explain that error message.

Also, I can post pics using Tapatalk on the actual Tapatalk forum.  I found that out today while posting about this very problem.


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2012)

Edd said:


> Thanks Nick. I had tried that but it doesn't work for me. I assume it's an iPhone issue. Damn you Apple!



I have an iPhone 4S and it's worked for me...


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2012)

Testing... And you're right that the icons are different than the last time I used it. I have advanced options and a bird to choose from. Advanced options bring up the choice for links for URL or image, map, or signature.


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> I'm doing this from my iPhone... The second icon from the left should be the one that brings you to your phone gallery to upload a photo you've already taken.  That is strange.  My tapatalk for iPhone just had a update.. Maybe check that?



Those icons are no longer there. I posted from Tapatalk maybe 2 weeks ago ago and they were and I was able to use them (I posted in the lunch thread with a photo of my lunch), but there has been a Tapatalk update since and now they're gone.


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2012)

severine said:


> Testing... And you're right that the icons are different than the last time I used it. I have advanced options and a bird to choose from. Advanced options bring up the choice for links for URL or image, map, or signature.



Testing. Don't think this worked. Sev, you don't see 2 icons to the left of the bird?  If you do can you try using either icon to post a pic in this thread to see if it works? One icon goes to your photo stream and the other goes directly to your camera. If you can post a pic then I'm at a loss.


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Just tried to attach a picture and I also received a system error with the message "user may not have permission to access this feature"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Will there be a point where the new topics will not include the ad or news posts? I don't see the ad or news posts when on the browser.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

What ads? I don't see any ads while using tapatalk...

Pictures seem to work for me too.
View attachment 5102


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

hammer said:


> Just tried to attach a picture and I also received a system error with the message "user may not have permission to access this feature"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Hmmmm let me check 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

hammer said:


> Will there be a point where the new topics will not include the ad or news posts? I don't see the ad or news posts when on the browser.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Interesting on mine I don't see news posts ... ( I do see the gear deals)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Interesting on mine I don't see news posts ... ( I do see the gear deals)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Oh yeah, I see the gear deals.  I guess they're kinda like ads.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

I get the gear deals and also the breaking AZ news stories on my mobile device when I hit new posts.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What ads? I don't see any ads while using tapatalk...
> 
> Pictures seem to work for me too.
> View attachment 5102



Can I have some of the Star Wars M & M's?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Can I have some of the Star Wars M & M's?



Nope, they're all gone.  There's a cardboard insert in there to make it look like it's always full..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I get the gear deals and also the breaking AZ news stories on my mobile device when I hit new posts.



Never noticed the news stories.  I don't usually use latest posts though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Never noticed the news stories.  I don't usually use latest posts though.



It seems once a week I get them. I know This past Tuesday I had a bunch of them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It seems once a week I get them. I know This past Tuesday I had a bunch of them.



Yeah I post them in batches 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Oh yeah, I see the gear deals.  I guess they're kinda like ads.



Mostly notice them in the morning from the overnight posts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2012)

Edd said:


> Testing. Don't think this worked. Sev, you don't see 2 icons to the left of the bird?  If you do can you try using either icon to post a pic in this thread to see if it works? One icon goes to your photo stream and the other goes directly to your camera. If you can post a pic then I'm at a loss.


When I was trying to test last night (as in, I was on my iPhone instead of on my laptop, like right now), I noticed that the icons to the left of the bird were missing entirely. I couldn't even get to the point of an error because there was no option to post photos.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2012)

Now I'm testing and the icons are back. How very odd.

Regardless, I got the security error, too.


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2012)

severine said:


> Now I'm testing and the icons are back. How very odd.
> 
> Regardless, I got the security error, too.



Sorry you can't post but at least I don't feel like I'm crazy since you and Hammer are having the problem.

Thanks, Sev.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 20, 2012)

There is a new update for tapatalk on my phone and now I don't want to do it cause mine is working fine haha


----------



## Edd (Apr 20, 2012)

Just downloaded the update and it doesn't change the issue for me. Go for it Stef. I'd bet $ this is an administrator permission thing. Might be just wishful thinking.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm using android and have been able to upload photos ok, wonder if its an iPhone thing. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe, but I was able to do it during the first week of April. Maybe something was accidentally changed with one of these recent updates?


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Maybe, but I was able to do it during the first week of April. Maybe something was accidentally changed with one of these recent updates?



I have android too.... let me see I'd I can find any permissions issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have android too.... let me see I'd I can find any permissions issues
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



You guys can attach photos manually?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know If I can attach them manually. Is that when you press the far right icon and it gives you the option of attaching a URL link or an image link?  If so I don't know how to work that. I've never understood the URL thing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

i mean if you log in and click the little paperclip button you can attach photos that way. So theoretically it should work on Tapatalk as well. There is one more setting I can try adjusting


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

Has any non-admin/mods tried to upload a pic using the android app lately?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Has any non-admin/mods tried to upload a pic using the android app lately?



No, I don't have andriod. And I have no pic worth posting.


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> i mean if you log in and click the little paperclip button you can attach photos that way. So theoretically it should work on Tapatalk as well. There is one more setting I can try adjusting



Last I knew I could do that ok. The only time these days I use a PC is at my desk at work. I'm 99% smartphone the rest of the time.  The only reason I care about this is for TRs on the road.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

hey I want to see your pics too!


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2012)

Works from my computer. One thing I did notice is that this put me over my quota; I had to manage my attachments and make room. Let me try from my phone again, now that I've deleted some attachments...


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright, let's see...

Nope, still can't do it from the phone. Another security error.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2012)

Weird ... seems like iPhones cant do it but androids can?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Weird ... seems like iPhones cant do it but androids can?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



But iPhones could before... so something was changed in the last few weeks that took away that ability.


----------



## hammer (Apr 23, 2012)

Still can't attach a picture...must be an Apple thing...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

severine said:


> But iPhones could before... so something was changed in the last few weeks that took away that ability.



Yeah they did an update .. let me reach out to tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> Weird ... seems like iPhones cant do it but androids can?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



The only ones who have confirmed that it works for Android have been admins or mods, so it could still be some weird permission thing.  We need a mod or an admin with an iPhone to try... or a non-mod/admin with an Android...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The only ones who have confirmed that it works for Android have been admins or mods, so it could still be some weird permission thing.  We need a mod or an admin with an iPhone to try... or a non-mod/admin with an Android...



Post your password and I'll try to post a pic from my iPhone


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

Just posted a photo from Tapatalk to the lunch thread and it worked.


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

It's probably a PEBKAC error


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

Um... Okay? Damn you techie types!


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> It's probably a PEBKAC error



Nice try but no...:uzi:

;-)

OK, so who has made this work with an Apple product and what version of Tapatalk are you using?


----------



## Edd (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

Edd = Winning


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

severine said:


> Um... Okay? Damn you techie types!



*P*roblem *E*xists *B*etween *C*hair *A*nd *K*eyboard


----------



## Edd (Apr 26, 2012)

So there was a different option available. It was the same until after you choose the pic you want to upload. 

This time after I chose the pic, like before, it asked what size I want (small, medium, large). This time though instead of an "upload" icon in the upper left there were two new choices on the bottom of the screen. You could upload to "this forum" or "Tapatalk hosted". The first one produced the same security error. The second worked. On the pic above I chose the small option. Ill try the big one.


----------



## Edd (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Nick!  Hammer, I'm using the 4s with the latest version of Tapatalk and iOS 5.1, which I downloaded a few days ago. I don't think it's the versions though. Something else has changed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

That pic is really nice great contrast  white balance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

hammer said:


> Nice try but no...:uzi:
> 
> ;-)
> 
> OK, so who has made this work with an Apple product and what version of Tapatalk are you using?


It worked for me earlier today with my iPhone 4S running iOS 5.1 with Tapatalk V1.13.3



Nick said:


> *P*roblem *E*xists *B*etween *C*hair *A*nd *K*eyboard


:smash:



Edd said:


> So there was a different option available. It was the same until after you choose the pic you want to upload.
> 
> This time after I chose the pic, like before, it asked what size I want (small, medium, large). This time though instead of an "upload" icon in the upper left there were two new choices on the bottom of the screen. You could upload to "this forum" or "Tapatalk hosted". The first one produced the same security error. The second worked. On the pic above I chose the small option. Ill try the big one.



The other day when I tested, the 1st option (this forum) did not work; I got the security error. This afternoon when I posted in the lunch thread, it did work. Or in other words,


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm just joking. I didn't change anything so I have no idea what the issue was. Glad it's working now.


----------



## hammer (Apr 26, 2012)

Can upload image link but not a picture...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2012)

.99 on the official Google Play store

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

Bump for newbies


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Bump for newbies





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I always use it.


----------



## shah (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm particularly interested in speed, and i have been using the mobile site previously I compares it with many of others but it is very nice for all.I really like about Tapatalk is the ability to add pictures on the fly.I personally think it's easier than other mobile site...


----------

